# Directors buying/selling data?



## ceasar73 (6 April 2009)

Hi All

Does anyone know of a website that lists a company's Insider transactions/directors' transactions in *real time*? Is www.asx.com.au the best source for this data?

cheers,

*ceasar73*


----------



## tech/a (7 April 2009)

These guys do it. But dont know about R/T.

http://www.theinsidetrader.com.au/

I spent a couple of weeks investigating the relationship between director buying and or selling (Heavy buying and or selling).
Over 300 cases I actually found an INVERSE relationship.

Although these guys and common sence would indicate the exact opposite!
Not so.


----------



## ceasar73 (7 April 2009)

Perfect.
Thanks Tech/a.

ceasar73.


----------



## ceasar73 (7 April 2009)

Tech - In your opinion what is the best supply/demand indicator?

thanks

ceasar73


----------



## tech/a (7 April 2009)

My views are a little different to mainstream on this but broadly:

*Range and Volume*

Rather than the much regurgitated High volume = Strength mantra I find Extremely low volume a better indicator.

Of course there needs to be a combination of previous price/volume factors to be placed into consideration/context with this form of analysis.

As an example these were the comment I made with regard to AIO on another forum in R/T back a little while ago,its a trade I did take and am now out. Have a look and you'll see what I mean. Also have a look at your own charts and see if you can see a commonality.




*This was prior discussion*





Youll find this common in ALL timeframes.
A very involved topic in its own right.
One in which I spend most of my time in trading and re inventing the Volume Range Wheel. or *R&D*
Thats how important I see it.


----------



## tech/a (7 April 2009)

In answer to your question Caeser another example from yesterday.

*Note the EXTREMELY low volume on (1) and (2) Bars!*


----------



## ceasar73 (7 April 2009)

Cheers Tech/a.

Can you recommend a book for dummies on TA?

Also - this doc may be of interest to you. See who sources the R/T data from ASX.

ceasar73

http://www.asx.com.au/resources/information_services/information_vendors_guide.pdf


----------

